# Datamine Summer Speculation



## Lt.Savior (May 5, 2021)

I'm so excited about the new datamined information featured in a youtube video from SwitchForce. I wanted to share it here! He's suggesting, based on datamine information, we maybe are getting a bigger island. And more exciting news! What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Moritz (May 5, 2021)

In my opinion switchforce is awful for blowing things way out of proportion.

The data mines dont suggest a bigger island is coming in my opinion at all. 
I think it is extremely extremely unlikely.
Like to the point where I think he's being irresponsible by even suggesting it to his audience.

Looking at datamined stuff can be fun, but all of it needs to be taken with a massive grain of salt.

The only thing I feel comfortable saying from the data mines, it is possible, the roost may come as an expansion to the museum at some point in the future. Maybe.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 5, 2021)

Moritz said:


> In my opinion switchforce is awful for blowing things way out of proportion.
> 
> The data mines dont suggest a bigger island is coming in my opinion at all.
> I think it is extremely extremely unlikely.
> ...



Switchforce is incredibly click baity. I appreciate his enthusiasm and love for the game, but cmon, he's the opposite of what "hype responsibly" means. He's been wrong many many times before and keeps doing videos for the likes. Ugh. 

Alas, I don't really know about the data mine stuff. Like, it might come but it might not come at all. We're all still waiting for Brewster which was hinted way early 2020 and still nothing.


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2021)

Not going to believe any of this nonsense anymore until Nintendo releases the next update (however big or small it may be).

Personally I agree with the posters above me, and think it's wildly irresponsible to make video's like these. Especcially after the whole anniversary letdown(s).


----------



## Splinter (May 5, 2021)

This stuff probably isn't happening if it comes from Switchforce.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 5, 2021)

i would love to expand my island, but i dont want to get my hopes up. it would be really cool though, i hope we get the option eventually


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

Lets not get our hopes up and not jump to conclusions. I've seen this type of thing happen before and sometimes it didn't come true. Remember how last year that people got excited when they found out that "Brewster" was mentioned through the villager's dialogue? Since then people really were hoping he would come but of course nothing happen. The same thing with the 2.0 update when so many people on YouTube were getting everyone's hopes up that it was coming and again it did not happen. 

The best thing I would say is do not always believe what you see in the data mine. Its not always going to be a guarantee if the content that was found will come to the game or not. I may of said this in another thread but I'll say it here. We really do not know when this will be announced. I think we should really slow down on the speculations, because a lot of times when Nintendo mentions something that is coming or if its a rumor started by someone, people tend to speculate "Oh what if this is there or what if this NPC makes a return this time"? Most times when that happens people get their hopes up too high and they got disappointed.

Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 5, 2021)

I always never trust datamines, as you know how many fake ones there can be.

Also, I would like to believe SwitchForce to not be a reliable datamine believer. Then again, any Youtuber you come across has no increased chance of having a fake datamine be true.
It all comes down to when it actually arrives. And I'd say the new update won't arrive until July. And it's very likely that the update pattern will be the same as last year's.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 5, 2021)

I generally don’t trust datamines since a lot predicted Brewster and we still don’t have him (or gyroids).


even if it was true, I really don’t want a larger island. If it does get included I’m hoping it’s not mandatory. Maybe a tiny island where we can swim to, but please don’t expand the south beach or land


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 5, 2021)

One other thing, Nintendo has been doing this technique if there is no video trailer, there's no major details. Since March, they've done this all on images on their website. Who knows, if they bring up something big it'll be from a video. They really don't want displeased fans, so it's likely they're trying this tactic out and it's almost working.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 5, 2021)

Yeah, I'll believe something is actually being released when we get a trailer for it. Too much stuff has appeared, disappeared, and then reappeared in the datamines for me to trust that because something is there _now_ means that it's definitely coming in the next update.


----------



## McRibbie (May 5, 2021)

I'm also joining the "I don't trust SwitchForce AT ALL" bandwagon, because in addition to taking ages to start a video, he's also not great at fact-checking (although this is true of most of ACTube in general)

Dodocodes is generally good for post-update summations, but it doesn't actually source its datamine information and often misinterprets things, like the "museum 3rd floor" which is actually a third version of the museum's main hall. Most of this stuff is mostly true, it just gets kind of mangled.

Personally, a better place for datamine information's the Animal Crossing: New Horizons Discord server that's pinned in the r/AC_NewHorizons subreddit, because it's got actual dataminers to clarify things and go into things in more specific detail, and I generally trust what those guys say over random YouTubers.

This island datamine he mentions is (according to stoney, one of the dataminers there) actually one of 4 stages in OutdoorStageCameraParams called "invalid", which recently had its mSouthShoreBaseline changed from 500 to 1000... which is the same as MainField, which is presumably the one that's your actual island. However, stoney doesn't actually know what it is.

There's a leaker on Twitter who's _vaguely_ credible (but I'm still on the fence as to whether she's actually legit) who says that some stuff's being held back because of Monster Hunter Rise, which _sounds_ true enough to believe (given there's a suspicious gap in the Amiibo IDs)... and I'd also bet that it's also partially due to ACNH's soundtrack being released on CD in June (and not wanting to release anything that isn't on it _just yet_) as well as E3. The fact that the museum cafe's turned up again (after being removed along with all mentions in the dialog last April) is kinda promising and adds a lot of weight to what she's saying, but I honestly don't know WHEN it's going to turn up, because I could be wrong, again. Same with fence customisation, Lottie, or *shudder* turning Isabelle into a bulletin board instead of a slightly ditzy loading screen.

1.10.0 is internally referred to as SummerUpdate1, so there's another update coming at some point soon, presumably in July... so I'm gonna go look forward to that!


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 5, 2021)

Like others have said, I'd be particularly wary of SwitchForce in specific. They have a terrible reputation for clickbaiting the hell out of datamines and exaggerating the truth. I'd absolutely love to see Kapp'n, new island features, and more, but we pretty much have to assume this is probably fake. Speculating can be fun, but let's not get excited about new features that haven't been officially mentioned yet.

Side note, the balls on this guy (SwitchForce) are insane. He talks like all this speculation is fact and acts like he knows everything about these updates/datamines, when in reality most of his predictions have been false. I don't know, it's just kind of slimy that these big YouTubers make clickbait content like this, but I guess that's just how it goes.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 5, 2021)

That video looks dope but clickbait-y as hell. I think part of the reason why people get so upset about updates is because videos like this hype up datamines way too much and end up disappointing a lot of people. I wish youtubers wouldn't make content like this because its entirely misleading.


----------



## bebebese (May 5, 2021)

lemoncrossing said:


> Side note, the balls on this guy (SwitchForce) are insane. He talks like all this speculation is fact and acts like he knows everything about these updates/datamines, when in reality most of his predictions have been false. I don't know, it's just kind of slimy that these big YouTubers make clickbait content like this, but I guess that's just how it goes.


Absolutely! Speculation is one thing, but going so far as to deliberately mislead for clicks and views (like... That building in the thumbnail has nothing to do with AC) is so disingenuous

To get back on topic, I'm with pretty much everyone else on this thread. I'll believe this stuff when I see it. Remember when ceiling items and villager visits were speculated?


----------



## Pintuition (May 5, 2021)

If I'm honest, I didn't see anything this person proposed that would lead me to such wild conclusions. There was a lot of reaching on most if not all that was said. I'm totally here for his optimism and all of those features would be great but I do think there's some wishful thinking here.


----------



## Corrie (May 5, 2021)

Ignoring the source, I doubt any of it's true. Nintendo wouldn't give us a good update. *cough* 

But seriously, it would be amazing if this did happen, or really anything to happen at this point. We're starvingggggg!! A bigger island would be nice actually.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2021)

Someone said it on the tv. So it must be true. Surely they wouldn't just fabricate stuff for views, right?


----------



## Nefarious (May 5, 2021)

Honestly the only person I trust to relay datamine info at this point is user Rosch here on the forums. 

Most youtubers are notorious for blowing things up for the views rather than wanting to be informative.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 5, 2021)

lemoncrossing said:


> Side note, the balls on this guy (SwitchForce) are insane. He talks like all this speculation is fact and acts like he knows everything about these updates/datamines, when in reality most of his predictions have been false. I don't know, it's just kind of slimy that these big YouTubers make clickbait content like this, but I guess that's just how it goes.


And, conveniently, when all the big extravagant stuff he all but promises in these videos don't end up coming to fruition, he gets to plead innocence and scapegoat Nintendo for 'failing to deliver' instead of owning his own harmful role in getting peoples' hopes up.


----------



## spyroflame0487 (May 5, 2021)

I would say (and completely speculate) that Nintendo is most likely saving any larger updates for E3. That's probably where we'll hear of a 2.0 update.

I do still think Brewster is coming, and I foresee them adding things like growing other foods/making drinks eventually (which were still in the older datamines)

Because of the nature of the game and how its been updated, its hard to say what's coming because *anything* could be coming.


----------



## Licorice (May 5, 2021)

I’d trust youtubers about as well as I trust Redd. Videos like this are why people have wild expectations of what acnh should be.


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I’d trust youtubers about as well as I trust Redd. Videos like this are why people have wild expectations of what acnh should be.


Me too, let's not just follow what switchforce says. It could be a troll as Brewster was hinted in 2020 yet, he hasn't appeared yet. And let's not forget how some YouTubers like to lie about things just for views. I'd say, wait for the monthly trailers before we jump to conclusions.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Me too, let's not just follow what switchforce says. It could be a troll as Brewster was hinted in 2020 yet, he hasn't appeared yet. And let's not forget how some YouTubers like to lie about things just for views. I'd say, wait for the monthly trailers before we jump to conclusions.



Yep. It's funny how most of his videos have titles like: "NEW UPDATE BLEW MY MIND" and then the video is just him speculating about upcoming updates...


----------



## kayleee (May 5, 2021)

Tbh like others here have said I don’t really find Switchforce reliable so I wouldn’t get too excited about anything he says. I also find him annoying so I never watch his videos anyway lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Tbh like others here have said I don’t really find Switchforce reliable so I wouldn’t get too excited about anything he says. I also find him annoying so I never watch his videos anyway lol


I don't even know who he is, but just the way the video started gave me vibes that he was just in it for the views and would be unreliable.

Guys guys! New data-mine blew my mind! You can equip crossbows now.



Spoiler


----------



## KayDee (May 5, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I’d trust youtubers about as well as I trust Redd. Videos like this are why people have wild expectations of what acnh should be.


I’d say Redd’s boat has a higher chance of you finding something real than watching a Switchforce video.


----------



## Sheydra (May 5, 2021)

I would deffenatly expand my island but if it came from switch force just a pipe dream. Personally hate datamine blowers, think their why most people are upset about updates. Most of what they mine never happens and they blow the stuff that does so out of proportion that everyone gets upset. Remember the farming that ended up being pumpkins.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2021)

Saw the title, I were intrigued, then saw it were a switchforce video, and you couldn't pay me to watch his clickbait BS.


----------



## Fitolink (May 5, 2021)

The only thing I’m sure of is that Brewster is coming back in the museum. You should watch Mayor Mori channel or Crossing Channel, they both are really informative and the info is trustable.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

Fitolink said:


> The only thing I’m sure of is that Brewster is coming back in the museum. You should watch Mayor Mori channel or Crossing Channel, they both are really informative and the info is trustable.


I do watch them however, they tend to speculate a lot too giving what they saw in the datamines themselves. I know Crossing Channel admit that the talk about "Brewster" was getting old so he decided to slow down on it. Which I can't blame him because it was starting to get tiring discussing. I mean I have nothing against Brewster coming back, but its like every update whenever there is a trailer or new update its always about Brewster.


----------



## Rosch (May 5, 2021)

I don't trust these types of videos. Considering they are mostly exaggeration, clickbait, speculation, misinterpretation of facts, and often just a wishlist.

Unfortunately, even some info posted by Dodocodes were misinterpretations of what the actual dataminers have said and still posted on their site.


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 5, 2021)

Clickbait YouTubers put stuff like this in their thumbnails without a second thought and expect their audience to believe it’s real.


Spoiler


----------



## Mick (May 5, 2021)

In the past I have watched a video or two by this guy just to see exactly how wrong he is. He's presenting speculation as fact and playing into what his viewers want to hear. Can't bring myself to click it anymore.

I feel like a lot of the misinformation/misinterpretation on dodocodes was actually rather similar. As soon as an update hits dataminers start looking at what changed and trying to guess what that means, and dodocodes immediately copies these guesses to their site where it's read as facts when it's all just very early speculation. It doesn't help when youtubers immediately start spreading that information as facts, either.

In both cases, it's just sensational information released as hastily as possible because people will look at that, I suppose.

Personally I have good hopes for the cafe since that word popped up in the code again, but it guarantees us exactly nothing.


----------



## Licorice (May 5, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I don't trust these types of videos. Considering they are mostly exaggeration, clickbait, speculation, misinterpretation of facts, and often just a wishlist.
> 
> Unfortunately, even some info posted by Dodocodes were misinterpretations of what the actual dataminers have said and still posted on their site.


You are the only one I trust lol


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 5, 2021)

Nope, not even going to watch the video because I hate when people make videos like this. You're just getting people's hopes up massively for the next update, and then they are going to be extremely disappointed and sad if those things don't actually happen.. Which they probably won't. 

Don't believe everything you see on the internet. Videos like these are usually just super clickbaity and never have anything that's actually true in them. I'm just going to patiently wait for the next update and avoid these stupid videos at all costs.


----------



## Rosch (May 5, 2021)

Let me clarify what is actually in the datamine at the same time quoting the dataminers themselves. This will be technical so I apologize. Also please don't ask me about these. I'm not a dataminer and I am interpreting these info as best as I can so we can all understand.

*Evidence of fence cutomization:*
- _mRemakeFence_ and _mRemakeFenceScale_ were added to the bymls. "Remake" indicates customization.

*Confusion regarding the Museum "3rd floor":*
- This is a confusion. It would be another museum upgrade, not necessarily a floor.

*Evidence of cafe:*
- _IdrMuseumEnt03_ and _IdrMuseumCafe_ are now in the indoor camera params.

*Brewster:*
- Brewster has an updated param. His _NameWithTitle_ value went from 0 to 1. Not sure what this does exactly.

*New unused tool strings:*
- _SpnR_ (SpanneR), _DStk_ (DishStack), _GlDr_ (Glass Drink), _Cnut_ (Coconut), _Pitc_ (Pitcher), _Trwl_ (Trowel), _STWN_, _CoCa_, _TaDr_, and _SnBa_. The last 4 strings are currently unidentified. But to put it simply, these are basically objects that villagers & NPCs can hold.

*"Business Mode"*:
- There's a dummy code in the wardrobe eventflow for "BusinessMode" ( _flow DummyDemo_BusinessMode_ ). Currently unused, but I believe this points to villagers changing to specific outfits.
- _My speculation:_ From the previous update, some of you might remember me posting something about villagers wearing hospital, school and swimming gear found in the code. It might be related to this. Additionally, with the evidence of the cafe, the unused tool strings, and this one, I have a theory that villagers may be having part-time jobs such as working on a cafe or being a mechanic, gardener, etc. Or they simply are given more activities.

*New cooking related stuff:*
- _CookingRecipeID_ was removed from _ItemParam_, and _CaptureCookingIcon_ was added. _mFoodPowerN_ and _mFoodPowerT_ are in the bymls. Currently unknown what this does.

*Clarification regarding the "5,000+ unfinished but unreleased items" **I initially posted**:*
- 5000 is about the number of unused item ID numbers in ItemParam. It's not the number of finished but unreleased items. It's not the number of items they're gonna eventually add into the game. It's just the number of items that had an ID at some point, and didn't end up in the game for one reason or another.

No, there are no words regarding Kapp'n and other missing NPCs, new islands, gyroids and other missing items returning.

There you have it.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 5, 2021)

lemoncrossing said:


> Clickbait YouTubers put stuff like this in their thumbnails without a second thought and expect their audience to believe it’s real.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If I can't get my island to 120 stars to unlock the minigun then what am I even playing for


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2021)

I feel tbh this is probably the last most reasonable chance for nintendo to drop some major new content outside of the drip-feeding they've been doing

mainly because of e3 happening, so they could use the demo showroom to show off all the changes to players. kinda like when they demo'd the game pre-release. plus the annual e3 direct would likely be a bigger draw to try and grab more people (back) in than usual

so that's my bit of speculation. that it's now e3 or bust

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021



lemoncrossing said:


> Clickbait YouTubers put stuff like this in their thumbnails without a second thought and expect their audience to believe it’s real.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


call of duty: island warfare

or maybe grand theft animals


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 5, 2021)

Just the description of the video sounds too good to be true. But because I saw it on YouTube I made a trip here to see what's up and if I judged NH too prematurely.


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 5, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Let me clarify what is actually in the datamine at the same time quoting the dataminers themselves. This will be technical so I apologize. Also please don't ask me about these. I'm not a dataminer and I am interpreting these info as best as I can so we can all understand.
> 
> *Evidence of fence cutomization:*
> - _mRemakeFence_ and _mRemakeFenceScale_ were added to the bymls. "Remake" indicates customization.
> ...



A lot of people have been waiting on those white fences since before launch even lol

As for the strings, I'm pretty sure CoCa is code for Coca Cola/the pop can you see villagers walking around with.


----------



## Rosch (May 6, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> A lot of people have been waiting on those white fences since before launch even lol
> 
> As for the strings, I'm pretty sure CoCa is code for Coca Cola/the pop can you see villagers walking around with.


No, these are unused. Those soda cans are different. Some speculate that CoCa might be coffee cans. But who knows.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 6, 2021)

I trust the established dataminers. They're clear about what they find and that their speculations are just that, their own interpretation of what the data could mean. Also at the end of the day, even if the code is added, it doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be added into the game. It just means the code now exists in the game's files. Datamining is how we found out about a lot of features and content before they dropped so I'll continue to keep up with the news. 
However, I don't really trust click-baity Youtubers or even gaming websites that make their own speculation based on the limited info presented on code they didn't find themselves or really have the knowledge to interpret, most of the time.


----------



## Jaco (May 6, 2021)

Switchforce is probably the most unreliable AC Youtube. The datamines are legit (



Spoiler



and in my opinion are pointing towards a major content update _eventually_


_)_ but his videos are so click-baity. It's one thing to have fun speculating about what snippets of code might mean, but his videos, thumbnails, and titles are practically designed to trick you into thinking a major update just dropped, when it's usually him just musing about what he predicts (wrongly) are imminent changes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

Rosch said:


> No, these are unused. Those soda cans are different. Some speculate that CoCa might be coffee cans. But who knows.


Sometimes people will speculate that whatever is in the datamine will come to game. However, that could mean just be unused coding like you said or features meaning to say that it was supposed to be added in the game but it was left out. Its this thing with most other games when it comes out complete there are people out there who look through the games files just to see what was left out and what it could've been if it was added in. That doesn't mean to say that it will be back though so I can see why some people thinking it would come back would be wrong.


----------



## Rosch (May 6, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Sometimes people will speculate that whatever is in the datamine will come to game. However, that could mean just be unused coding like you said or features meaning to say that it was supposed to be added in the game but it was left out. Its this thing with most other games when it comes out complete there are people out there who look through the games files just to see what was left out and what it could've been if it was added in. That doesn't mean to say that it will be back though so I can see why some people thinking it would come back would be wrong.


However, in this case, there is reason to believe it will return or will be put in the game.

The mere fact that the cafe and fence customization were removed/hidden/untouched initially but resurfaced again tells otherwise. And this late into the game's update cycle, there is no reason and logic to add something that will not be used to begin with.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

Rosch said:


> However, in this case, there is reason to believe it will return or will be put in the game.
> 
> The mere fact that the cafe and fence customization were removed/hidden/untouched initially but resurfaced again tells otherwise. And this late into the game's update cycle, there is no reason and logic to add something that will not be used to begin with.


Well I did my own research on this game and I found this website called "The Cutting Floor" that showed there were more things in the game that didn't make into the final version. The Cutting Floor


----------



## Rosch (May 6, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Well I did my own research on this game and I found this website called "The Cutting Floor" that showed there were more things in the game that didn't make into the final version. The Cutting Floor


You don't seem to get the point here. The *latest* datamine shows *recent* changes to the code that imply possible changes in the next version.

There may have things that were removed, but these things can resurfaces again. The game is not final as long as the game is still updated.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

Rosch said:


> You don't seem to get the point here. The *latest* datamine shows *recent* changes to the code that imply possible changes in the next version.
> 
> There may have things that were removed, but these things can resurfaces again. The game is not final as long as the game is still updated.


I know and I am aware of that. I am just saying how its nothing new because its been a thing for a while now and just because its been discovered in the datamine doesn't mean its going to becoming back. Of course I could be wrong and maybe it can be added back, but like I said we really don't know when they will come. All I'm saying is that people have been speculating for the longest while that Brewster would be back soon but here we are today and he has not come back again.

There is no guarantee that it can be added in the next update. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up here and saying it can be added in a "2.0" update. Until we see confirmation from Nintendo of what they show with the next update whenever they decide to do release it I will remain skeptical of these speculations.


----------



## Jaco (May 6, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The mere fact that the cafe and fence customization were removed/hidden/untouched initially but resurfaced again tells otherwise.



Agree with this. There's no reason to be tinkering with code (specifically code for _highly_ requested features like fence customization) if the team isn't at least considering implementation in the future. We aren't at launch anymore where old code (like direct references to Brewster) is still hanging around and needs to be cleaned up.

Of course we've seen some datamined code that hasn't played out yet (villager "visits", ceiling furniture, farming) despite being found months ago. My take is that we're more likely than not to see a major content update with these features _eventually, _but it's probably silly to assume that these major changes are imminent since there's never any guarantee of that.


----------



## coldpotato (May 6, 2021)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't stand Switchforce and his clickbaity titles. It's to the point where whenever I look up animal crossing videos I quickly do a scan of the usernames/icons of who uploaded to make sure I don't fall for more false information from him. It's one thing to speculate, but I'm really tired of youtubers trying to release videos hyping up unconfirmed information and not labeling it as pure speculation. I've noticed more and more youtubers have been doing this now. I mean, I get that they need to make money from their channel and they want views and the animal crossing updates lately haven't been exciting enough to draw people in but I'm not sure how they can be okay with leading people on purely for money. It's shady and gross. When I was at a really low point and needed something to look forward to and wasn't aware of Switchforce's nature I got clickbaited to one of his videos and it made me incredibly disappointed being let down by the false information. I am sure I'm not the only one that had issues with things to look forward to during the pandemic and for people to prey on this for views is just really wrong. I refuse to watch the video posted to give him the view, but from the thumbnail it looks like he literally is posting fake models of possible new buildings now? Can anyone confirm this for me?

I only trust the actual dataminers who are reliable. I usually find them in animal crossing discord servers.


----------



## Hug (May 6, 2021)

Does anybody know any reliable dataminers that uses their own website(s) and/or other social media instead of just Discord ?


----------



## Khaelis (May 6, 2021)

Well, obnoxious SwitchForce clickbait and overhyping certain aspects aside, it appears the Summer update might be a pretty sizeable expansion to the game. So, basically, exactly what we were hoping for with last month's lackluster update.

Also, when it comes to this sort of content, I feel Mayor Mori on YouTube handles it much better.


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 6, 2021)

Rosch said:


> No, these are unused. Those soda cans are different. Some speculate that CoCa might be coffee cans. But who knows.


....coffee cans? I'm picturing a can of coffee grounds but I can't imagine why anyone would be carrying that around. Wait...just had a brainstorm...since we have a cotton candy machine maybe we'll be able to walk around with a cone of cotton candy...or I guess some places get cotton candy on a stick...


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> ....coffee cans? I'm picturing a can of coffee grounds but I can't imagine why anyone would be carrying that around. Wait...just had a brainstorm...since we have a cotton candy machine maybe we'll be able to walk around with a cone of cotton candy...or I guess some places get cotton candy on a stick...



Canned coffee is a thing.

But cotton candy makes more sense. I think that might just be it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 7, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Canned coffee is a thing.
> 
> But cotton candy makes more sense. I think that might just be it.


That's gross Rosch lol

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021

...also, how does this one grab yea SnBa....Snow Ball


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> That's gross Rosch lol


Haha. Wut? I drink those. I like iced/chilled coffee.


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 7, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Haha. Wut? I drink those. I like iced/chilled coffee.


Ya I'm not a coffee person so I shouldn't judge. I'm sure they're good...they wouldn't make them otherwise right?


----------



## annex (May 7, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Well, obnoxious SwitchForce clickbait and overhyping certain aspects aside, it appears the Summer update might be a pretty sizeable expansion to the game. So, basically, exactly what we were hoping for with last month's lackluster update.
> 
> Also, when it comes to this sort of content, I feel Mayor Mori on YouTube handles it much better.


Mayor Mori is one of my favorites. Switch force gets on my nerves sooo bad. He seems nice, but I can't watch his videos.


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> ...also, how does this one grab yea SnBa....Snow Ball



Wow. You're good at this.


----------



## xara (May 7, 2021)

i haven’t watched any of switchforce’s videos as i’d much rather stay away from youtubers who use clickbait and over-exaggerations to get views. i’m also kind of in the dark about this potential summer update but regardless, i prefer to not speculate about upcoming updates and features as i honestly don’t know what nintendo’s plans are for new horizons and i don’t want to set myself up to be disappointed. i’d love for there to be more furniture, npcs, things to do, etc but i’m not gonna speculate as i’m not sure when or even _if_ those things will ever come to fruition. i always enjoy hearing about new datamines and thinking about what might come one day but for now, i pretty much have a “whatever happens, happens” attitude when it comes to upcoming updates.


----------



## meggiewes (May 7, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Ya I'm not a coffee person so I shouldn't judge. I'm sure they're good...they wouldn't make them otherwise right?



Do you like tea? It's like canned tea. Some brands are better than others. 

More on topic: I want more drinks to carry around my island. Whover suggested having a cotton candy to carry around with you is genius! That would be adorable.


----------



## Khaelis (May 7, 2021)

Never really mentioned it in my previous posts, but my expectations will always remain pretty low. Developers may be adding these functions, but that doesn't mean they'll be used. Things can be done to test things, etc. Though, Nintendo does tend to always use things eventually in most cases, so that has me a little hopeful. Regardless, I'll keep my expectations low. 

I just hope Nintendo doesn't disappoint us this summer, I feel like the fanbase being disappointed two updates in a row will be very bad for the game and the community.


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 7, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Wow. You're good at this.


Probably wishful thinking on my part...I just think snowball fights would be a fun addition...or just throwing snowballs at villagers in general lol

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021



meggiewes said:


> Do you like tea? It's like canned tea. Some brands are better than others.



I do like iced tea


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2021)

Personally, I try to avoid "speculations" until things are confirmed. There are so many things missing from NH, and speculation or "things we hope for" videos just get my hopes up and make things feel worse lol.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 8, 2021)

Personally, I keep my expectations of updates pretty low these days. Most of the updates have been a let down and I was very upset when I first originally brought the game and realised it wasn’t anything like I hoped for.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 9, 2021)

Has everyone seen this article?








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Island Expansion Update Seemingly Leaked
					

A possibly huge Animal Crossing: New Horizons island expansion update may have just been leaked [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 9, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Do you like tea? It's like canned tea. Some brands are better than others.
> 
> More on topic: I want more drinks to carry around my island. Whover suggested having a cotton candy to carry around with you is genius! That would be adorable.



I can totally see them adding stuff like that for the Summer update (much like the other stuff you get from Redd, you could also get some drinks and cotton candy).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 9, 2021)

Switchforce is at it again, he uploaded video talking about how there is going to be a "Paid DLC" according to leaks. Yep not going to watch his content, because clearly this another clickbait video.


----------



## Kg1595 (May 9, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Switchforce is at it again, he uploaded video talking about how there is going to be a "Paid DLC" according to leaks. Yep not going to watch his content, because clearly this another clickbait video.


I use to like Switchforce’s videos— he was more positive and ahead of the curve than some other Youtubers.  However, he’s lately been putting out post after post of speculative vids without any credible sources, and clearly uses clickbait titles to get clicks.  It is really sad.  I find Mayor Mori and Crossing Channel a little dull, but at least they don’t post clickbait.


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2021)

This is pretty much known as clickbait. It happens with most videos or links. Someone will make something seem way more exciting than it is, and when suddenly it’s not, everyone becomes disappointed. I think datamines blow things way out of proportion. I don’t think it’s ever a great idea to assume things before they happen. That’s how people wind up disappointed. I’m definitely for staying optimistic, but with speculations on a video game, it never goes well. See how many people are currently disappointed with the updates.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> This is pretty much known as clickbait. It happens with most videos or links. Someone will make something seem way more exciting than it is, and when suddenly it’s not, everyone becomes disappointed. I think datamines blow things way out of proportion. I don’t think it’s ever a great idea to assume things before they happen. That’s how people wind up disappointed. I’m definitely for staying optimistic, but with speculations on a video game, it never goes well. See how many people are currently disappointed with the updates.


As the old saying goes "Do not believe everything you read on the internet" but most people keep falling for it.


----------



## Berrymia (May 10, 2021)

Y’all I don’t even know anymore, like, Nintendo makes me so tired, like, their weird decisions lol. At this point I really don’t expect anything tbh. If it happens I’ll be super happy but right now I’m assuming we’re stuck with seasonal items once in a while only. I kinda doubt AC will get an update during E3 too but we’ll see  I guess I found closure with the game being what it is rn lol


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

Okay, yeah don't trust everything you see on the internet, but here are my thoughts on some things that dataminers found.
I noticed in the latest datamine that they hinted at maybe brewster moving into a museum expansion and having a cafe, which FINALLY would be so exciting! There is also evidence of fence customization, so maybe we'll finally get those white picket fences. There was also some data that was found that would change conversation when talking to a crafting villager, which would be such a relief. It also looks like you will be able to throw flowers for a wedding. Finally, it also seems like some villagers will be holding different items in hand this summer with Cnut, GlDr, Trwl, DStk, Pitc, SpnR, Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, SnBa. I personally and excited for Cnut, assuming I get to see my villagers with little cocounts in hand! Here's the website I usually read for datamines in game: https://dodocodes.com/articles/updates/animal-crossing-new-horizons-1100-update

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021

Also, just to clarify, brewster wasn't confirmed, but there is evidence of a camera change in the cafe entrance, and many codes that were changed that had to do with the cafe, so although this still doesn't confirm anything, I would call it pretty solid proof.


----------



## Khaelis (May 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> This is pretty much known as clickbait. It happens with most videos or links. Someone will make something seem way more exciting than it is, and when suddenly it’s not, everyone becomes disappointed. I think datamines blow things way out of proportion. I don’t think it’s ever a great idea to assume things before they happen. That’s how people wind up disappointed. I’m definitely for staying optimistic, but with speculations on a video game, it never goes well. See how many people are currently disappointed with the updates.



Datamines don't blow things out of proportions - people do. People have too high expectations, and datamines containing 'super secret things' that people want, people blow it out of proportions and 'content creators' blowing it up with clickbait doesn't help.

This sort of stuff is way more exciting when expectations are set low, so you don't get disappointed and when it doesn't turns out to be real, you can feel better about it.


----------

